# January 2020 Timeshare Review Contest!  (win money!)



## TUGBrian (Jan 2, 2020)

So starting January 1, 2020 (yes those submitted yesterday will count) and running thru 1/15 (the next two weeks) we will be running a "best review of the month" contest with the winning review earning a $50 amazon gift card! (or a 5 year membership extension if the member so chooses)

Very few rules for this contest, so ill be brief!

1. the review has to include at least MOST of the TUG review guidelines/suggestions listed here:



Unit Features
Kitchen Features
Resort Amenities
Size of Unit
Condition of Unit, Resort Buildings, and Property

Staff Friendliness and Responsiveness
Convenience to Area Attractions
Any problems encountered such as check-in problems, room changes, etc.
Your opinion on numerical rating for the resort and why.

Planned Resort Activities such as welcome parties, barbecues, kid programs, and outings
Suitability of Resort for couples
Any Additional fees assessed
What you Exchanged the unit for?



2. the review must be of a resort that has not been reviewed in the last 6months (this is easy to identify, as within TUG these will have a yellow tag on them indicating a resort review award is available!).
2a. if no qualifying review is submitted, the prize will rollover to the next contest and the winner will get $100.

3. the top reviews from the contest will be voted on by the membership and forum staff to choose the winner!


this will be a trial run for the new review award contest, so bear with us as we sort this out and we may make some changes for next month etc to make it better/fair/yadda yadda!

The goal however is to get folks to submit more reviews, hopefully cash will suffice!





to get started writing your review, you can go here:






						Write A Review | Timeshare Users Group
					

Rate & Review Timeshares on the Timeshare Users Group



					tug2.com
				





_**admin note, for those of you submitting lengthy reviews, it is ALWAYS suggested to simply start typing up your review in an email or notepad or ms word/etc as many reviews can take quite some time to type and review/edit!  doing this will ensure you save the bulk of your work on your local computer and then can simply paste it right into the review submission page without any risk of the page timing out or something happening with the browser!*_


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 3, 2020)

I won't be doing any new TUG timeshare reviews till _The Chief Of Staff_ & I get back from our 3-week Florida timeshare vacation.  We'll be leaving for that tomorrow (Jan. 4).  

Even though we'll be away 3 weeks, we'll only be staying in 2 different timeshares.  That's because our 1st 2 weeks (both RCI _Last Calls_) are back to back at the same resort (Vacation Village At Parkway, where we have stayed lots of times before).  For the 3rd week, we switch to a timeshare that's completely new to us, a shot in the dark for us because we don't know much about it -- Fantasy World Resort (via _RCI Extra Vacation Getaway_). 

We plan on sending in reviews of both timeshares -- but not till after we get back home from 3 straight timeshare weeks (Jan. 25).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 3, 2020)

The only resort we stayed at has a recent review, so I am not eligible


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 3, 2020)

should there not be a quality review submitted for a resort that has not had a recent review, all reviews will be up for the award.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 4, 2020)

Never mind, I think I know what you're looking for...deleted my question...C.


----------



## smshick (Jan 4, 2020)

Just submitted my review late last night before being aware of this contest. Will my review automatically be added or do I need to do something? It did have a symbol that said a review award was given.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 4, 2020)

Brian, just a suggestion...why don't you also throw in a TUG teeshirt or cap to sweeten the pot? Something folks can wear to "advertise" TUG when on their timeshare vacations? That would be along with the other prizes, of course. Or...do a first, second, third prize kind of thing. Just humble marketing suggestions for your consideration this time or next... Carol


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 4, 2020)

Brian,

thanks for doing this, I just made another review, this time for the Hyatt Coconut Plantation  (Bonita Springs, FL) . During our recent vacation we were able to stay here and at Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club ( I have already submitted by review for that resort)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2020)

smshick said:


> Just submitted my review late last night before being aware of this contest. Will my review automatically be added or do I need to do something? It did have a symbol that said a review award was given.



ill just go thru all the reviews submitted from 1/1 to 1/15 and pick from there.  nothing you need to do on your end to qualify other than submit the review =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2020)

Carol C said:


> Brian, just a suggestion...why don't you also throw in a TUG teeshirt or cap to sweeten the pot? Something folks can wear to "advertise" TUG when on their timeshare vacations? That would be along with the other prizes, of course. Or...do a first, second, third prize kind of thing. Just humble marketing suggestions for your consideration this time or next... Carol



we can try offering different prizes sure!  i plan on running this regularly.  i can certainly offer up a TUG Tshirt in lieu of the gift card as its a similarly priced item including shipping!


----------



## silentg (Jan 10, 2020)

I submitted a review fingers crossed! Thank you Brian
,


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 11, 2020)

I submitted a review also


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2020)

4 more days to submit a review till the cutoff, then we will select a few to choose a winner from!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2020)

today is the last day to submit a review to be eligible for the $50 gift card giveaway!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2020)

ok..so we have more than 100 reviews submitted in the past two weeks!  41 of them were of resorts that had not been reviewed in the last 6 months!

ill make a poll in a separate thread, but wanted to include the ones id selected as teh finalists!

Westin Desert Willow review on 1/1  (date of stay 12/27/19)
Westgate Park City 1/3  (date of stay 12/21/19)
Wyndham Clearwater 1/4  (date of stay 12/23/19)
Hyatt Coconut Plantation 1/4 (date of stay 12/12/19)
wyndham margaritaville nashville 1/4 (dos 12/26/19)
worldmark couer d'alene 1/4 (dos 10/18/19)
wyndham oceanside 1/5 (dos 12/4/19)
wyndham ocean blvd 1/7 (dos 12/26/19)
pueblo bonito sunset 1/8 (dos 12/5/19)
caribbean beach club 1/9 (dos 5/25/19)
hyatt siesta key 1/10 (dos 9/10/19)
westin kaanapali orv north 1/10 (dos 6/29/19)
embarc blue mountain 1/11 (dos 11/24/19)
deerhurst birchcliff 1/11 (dos 12/14/19)

so for those TUG members who wish to go take a peek at these over the next few days, Ill create a separate poll later to allow folks to vote on what they feel is the best review to win the award!

Thank you to all that submitted reviews to start 2020!  we will certainly do this again in Feb!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2020)

link to the poll:









						Vote for the best review for Jan 2020!
					

The following reviews have been selected as the best of the best submitted for this first giveaway contest (jan 1 - jan 15)  please check them out and vote for the one you feel is the best of these remaining 14!  Westin Desert Willow review on 1/1 (date of stay 12/27/19) Westgate Park City 1/3...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2020)

someone just pointed out a few of the reviews were not live on the site (sitting in the approval queue)...they are all up and live now.  sorry about that if you viewed any of those review pages but did not see the january reviews!


----------

